# Lens flare... again :(



## SlimPaul (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I went out to take some photos today. Unfortunately few of them got a flare on them. I work in Aperture and I tried using the retouch brush to correct the flare, but it didn't help much. Do you know any other, more reliable, way of removing lens flare?

Thanks, Paul

The original.






My attempt to remove the flare.


----------



## chrisburke (Mar 9, 2009)

easiest way to remove lens flare is to not shoot directly into the sun....


----------



## SlimPaul (Mar 9, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> easiest way to remove lens flare is to not shoot directly into the sun....



That was the purpose of this shot :meh:


----------



## Dao (Mar 9, 2009)

I do not know about the software Aperture.  Is there a "Patch Tool" in Aperture?  That may help.  But of course, without trying it, I am not 100% positive.

Just wondering, do you have a filters on your lens when the photo was taken?


----------



## SlimPaul (Mar 9, 2009)

Dao said:


> I do not know about the software Aperture.  Is there a "Patch Tool" in Aperture?  That may help.  But of course, without trying it, I am not 100% positive.
> 
> Just wondering, do you have a filters on your lens when the photo was taken?



I'm not sure about the patch tool. I tried cloning, but the patched area looks quite bad (as you see on the example) :/ Aren't there any programs for flare removal?
I didn't use any filters. It's an hdr (3 images).


----------



## SlimPaul (Mar 9, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## Dao (Mar 9, 2009)

The opensource software GIMP has a plugin that may help.

Resynthesizer Tutorial


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet picture. did you recolor it?


----------



## dakkon76 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a newb, but from what I've read the best way to reduce lens flare is a multi-coated UV filter? Maybe a polarized filter would work also... but may not give you the greatest HDR composition I don't know.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what you think is the problem with the corrected photo, but I think it looks great.

None of my lenses produce any flare, but I have uncoated filters.  I just remove the filter whenever I shoot into a bright light source.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you use a hood?


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok here is my try. I can do better but I'm tired and about to go to sleep. I used the clone and patch tools. I also removed the power lines on the right.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 10, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Did you use a hood?


A hood wouldn't help much since the sun is almost in front of the lens


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 10, 2009)

Or, you could shoot it with my 70-200, leaving you with an interpretive flare photo.


----------



## Blank (Mar 10, 2009)

Paul,

I think your edit is fine. The only comment would be your center horizon still having that dull flourescent green (and thats only because we see the original).


----------



## SlimPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, and thank you for the edit Jaszek! I didn't use any filters or a hood. I might try using a polariser (the only filter I have) next time, if it's gonna help any.


----------



## Dao (Mar 11, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> Thanks for your help guys, and thank you for the edit Jaszek! I didn't use any filters or a hood. I might try using a polariser (the only filter I have) next time, if it's gonna help any.




Don't get me wrong, the reason I ask about the filter was because the lens flare maybe caused by the filter.  The coatings in your lens will try to minimize it.  However, it is tough to eliminate it, I think.

So I believe it is better off taking the photo without any filter.


----------

